# Air Filters - Electrostatic Filters?????



## Andluth47 (Feb 17, 2017)

I am building a shop air filter with a squirrel cage fan….you know the type. I have a left over electrostatic filter from my last house. I believe that the air going through it generates static electricity and hold dust to it. I used to wash it out every month and got a lot of dust out of it for my home.

I want to use it in my shop air filter.

Does anyone with HVAC knowledge or any knowledge (I am in short supply) have any input?

Thanks much,

Andluth47


----------



## wuddoc (Mar 21, 2008)

Your best bet may be to see if your library has or can locate from another library a book on dust collection. I find Sandor Nagyszalanczy on Wood Dust Control helpful. Because of the explosive content of any form of dust, liability becomes an issue.


----------

